# Chọn Chăn Ga Phù Hợp Với Màu Sắc Rèm Cửa



## thuthuytatana (12/1/19)

Làm sao cân đối màu sắc giữa rèm cửa và chăn ra để phòng ngủ vừa mang lại sự thoải mái, vừa tinh tế.​​Khi chọn mua chăn ra cho phòng ngủ người ta không chỉ quan tâm đến chất liệu như trước đây mà màu sắc, tính thẩm mỹ và sự hài hòa với các vật dụng khác trong căn phòng ngày càng được coi trọng. Một trong số những băn khoăn đó là làm sao để Chọn Chăn Ga Phù Hợp Với Màu Sắc Rèm Cửa. Nếu bạn cũng đang cần giải đáp câu hỏi đó thì hãy tham khảo ngay bài viết dưới đây nhé!​​Có 2 yếu tố mà bạn cần chú ý khi mua chăn ra để đảm bảo sự hài hòa và phù hợp với màu sắc của rèm cửa, đó là:​​*1. Màu sắc của chăn drap:*​Trước tiên khi xét đến tính phù hợp giữa chăn ra và rèm cửa đó chính là yếu tố màu sắc của hai vật dụng này. Để đảm bảo được sự đồng điệu và tính liên kết thì màu sắc của chúng phải có sự liên hệ với nhau.​​Sẽ có hai cách để màu sắc tạo ra mối liên hệ về màu sắc giữa chăn ga và rèm cửa:​​- Thứ nhất: đảm bảo sự tương đồng với nhau giữa màu sắc của rèm cửa và màu sắc của chăn ga, tức là màu chủ đạo ở hai vật dụng này trùng nhau. Ví dụ, xanh nước biển thì cùng xanh nước biển tuy nhiên mức độ đậm nhạt có thể khác nhau. Ngoài màu sắc chủ đạo thì màu sắc đi kèm, hỗ trợ cũng nên có sự tương đồng.​​- Thứ hai: màu chủ đạo của hai vật dụng này có tính tương hỗ, tức là những gam màu không giống nhau nhưng khi kết hợp lại thì vô cùng thời trang, phù hợp và đẹp mắt. Một số ví dụ của những cặp màu khi kết hợp rất đẹp là: xanh với cam, tím; đỏ với xanh lá cây; tím với vàng; cam với vàng nhạt, đỏ.​​_



_
_Chăn drap TATANA với chất liệu 100% cotton_
​*2. Họa tiết, cấu tạo của bộ chăn ra gối đệm:*​Bên cạnh màu sắc thì họa tiết của 2 vật dụng này cũng là một yếu tố cần được cân nhắc khi chọn mua, điều này vừa thể hiện được sự đồng nhất vừa có được sư hài hòa và dễ chịu cho căn phòng của bạn.​​Nếu bạn chọn những gam màu mạnh mẽ, lạnh thì các họa tiết cũng nên lớn và cho cảm giác chắn chắn, đơn giản không quá cầu kỳ, hình khối một chút, chẳng hạn như các họa tiết hình học hoặc các sản phẩm đơn sắc không họa tiết…​​Nếu bạn yêu thích những gam màu nhẹ nhàng, nữ tính thì các họa tiết cũng nên mềm mại, nhỏ nhắn và thể hiện sự tươi mới, chẳng hạn như các họa tiết hoa nhỏ nhắn, dễ thương,…​​Trước khi mua về phòng ngủ một bộ chăn drap gối đệm và muốn nó phù hợp với màu sắc của chiếc rèm cửa hãy bỏ thời gian và công sức ra tìm hiểu kĩ để phòng ngủ không chỉ là nơi bạn thể hiện sở thích mà còn cho thấy gu thẩm mỹ tinh tế của bạn nhé!​


----------

